# need help finding out what swrong with my z....



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

ok so i was driving in the rain about 3-4 months ago and it suddenly spun out hit the median then the side of the road then the median then the side of the road agian finally it went towards the median jumped over it went into oncoming traffic jump the sidewalk and went sideways into a lake. 

thats the story the badest part is that yeterday march 26 i fixed the two broken inner tie rods and the two broken rims.so know all i needed was the allignment oh and i wanted to get this ready for HIN march 31st i was excited that after the car being in my lot for 4 months i was finally going to drive it agian so i started let it up, let it get warm and start driving to the allignment center as i get to the corner i find out i cant turn, so i get out the car and look at my wheels i find out that the two front wheels try to turn one left and the other right they try turning different ways at the same time so i put it in reverse and go back to my drive. i was sad because thats one of the reasons i bought the car to take to HIN i been waiting all year and put lots of time and effort in trying to have the car ready but i guess im going to have to wait till next year. 

the quetion is :

Any body know whats wrong with it? they tolf me the axle was messed up.anyone have a blueprint of the suspension of the z ? so i can see the problem might be? or any good mechanic or place who can help?

please help, THANKS


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

front axle? what... lol. Sounds like your tie rod ends are not even attached to the spindle. Jack it up and take a look at whats goin on.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

yea i do that tomorrow saturday march 31st since i cant go to HIN anymore i have to do that it life sucks without my z


----------

